# starting from scratch



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

since pictures are worth a thousand words I'll just let the pictures talk


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking great


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome. What kind of wood are you using for this? Are you just cutting them smaller fro
Bigger peices of wood? What kind of money is spent on this size wood?
Also how much time do you have into this already?

Looks like someone will be ready to move in shortly


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pat,

Do you swing a hammer as a contractor in real life? That model is built just like the real deal! Nice work!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I could live in that one, just scale it up a bit.  Nice framing.


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> Awesome. What kind of wood are you using for this? Are you just cutting them smaller fro
> Bigger peices of wood? What kind of money is spent on this size wood?
> Also how much time do you have into this already?
> 
> Looks like someone will be ready to move in shortly


I used actual HO scaled 2X4's 2X8's and some 12X1's from Northeastern scale lumber co. they just need to be cut to length. I might have invested about 10 -12 dollars in materials. And about 5-8 hours



tjcruiser said:


> Pat,
> 
> Do you swing a hammer as a contractor in real life? That model is built just like the real deal! Nice work!
> 
> TJ


Actually since I stopped making architectural models for a full living 20+ years ago I began swinging hammers doing home renovation, mostly ceramic tiles and bathroom renovations these days. 



lears2005 said:


> Looking great





shaygetz said:


> Sweet....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks for the compliments, they are encouraging.


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I could live in that one, just scale it up a bit.  Nice framing.


I actually lived in a full scale version of this house, On Central Ave here in london just off the CP rail yard. I just built it from memory no plans. It was a common floor plan used in this area of the province in the 1890s-1920's, some got secound floors, some dormers. they were personalized. 

I just want to leave this one as a house in progress. I plan on building a number of these since they are found near both CP and CN rails around here.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

For us in the learning process, I am wondering if you could further describe this outstanding piece of work? How you developed the plans for the project, glue used, and the tools used.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

buickestate said:


> I just want to leave this one as a house in progress. I plan on building a number of these since they are found near both CP and CN rails around here.


Ohhh ... now I get it. (I had erroneosly assumed that your were going to cover all of that beautiful framing with sheathing, and it would all be hidden from sight.)

Great idea on your part ... "in construction" scenery like this really helps to bring a layout to life.

Gonna add a temporary staircase and a temporary power-line feed once mounted, just like they'd have on a real construction site?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## buickestate (Oct 24, 2012)

Carl said:


> For us in the learning process, I am wondering if you could further describe this outstanding piece of work? How you developed the plans for the project, glue used, and the tools used.


I did not work from any plans, just my knowledge of home construction, and memory of the house I use to live in.

I made up a quick jig for laying out the walls, and a disposable little miter jig from cutting the lumber to lengths.

I used a simple HO scale to keep it to scale. an exacto knife number 11 blade and same saw blade. glues were a combo of carpenters glue and some crazy glue.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow! Amazing work!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

love the "under construction" look, I was hoping thats how it was going to stay 

Is that pre scaled lumber expensive?


----------

